# Noise in the sky?



## Julia_LL (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi,

I have a question to video.

In my clips (EOS M, PowerShot S100, G7 MK II) I discovered a strange "Sky noise" at the blue (sunny) sky, but not always. I filmed with ISO 100.
It looks like noise or banding with the colour of brown.

Please find here a few samples of it (please zoom in the picture to see it better):

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/samplesyizx85kcv.jpg


What is that? Is it a "Canon problem" (I only have Canons and only saw one clip from another brand which don't had this) or general which all cameras have, like because the video is only 8 bit?

Is there any way to avoid this or fix this later?

Thank you very much in advance.

Julia


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 19, 2016)

Looks posterized. Maybe it's a result of compression.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks like an 8 bit problem to me.....


----------



## Julia_LL (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you all for your thoughts!
Yes, I also think that this is because the 8 bit.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 21, 2016)

First couple image shows banding (posterization) due to the limited tones available with 8-bit recording.

In the bottom second-last image there is digital noise. It's generally recommended to turn off sharpening otherwise you'll sharpen noise in video capture. Most video shooters prefer instead to sharpen footage in a controlled way in post-processing.


----------



## Julia_LL (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for your tipps, StudentOfLight 
Will try this the next time.


----------



## Josh Denver (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes this is 8bit banding and the lower pictures are low-bitrate low-quality compression (posterization/macroblocking). 

All 8bit cameras are limited to 256 shades of each colour, here blue, so the transitions appear as bands. 10bit has 1024 shades, 12bit has 4096 shades. It's 12bit and up where banding "disappears". 

However, you are shooting video on cameras that are very great in video quality (thats a polite way of putting it - the other two than the m3 produce horrid quality video, and the eos m isn't a king, but best of all three). If you upgraded to a better 8bit rig you'll feel that youre satisfied with image quality much higher than now and will have cleaner images and skies and overall details. 

Eos M3 is great for close ups and faces. Not great for wide angle detailed shots (moire/soft). So getting a 4K camera for covering the wide angle end, a cheap one like a Panasonic G7 + kitlens at 450$ (shockingly bargain deal) would take your video to a whole other level. The G7 wide angle video quality even in 1080p is MUCH better than the m3/s100/g7. 

If you want sharp wide angles and no artefacts with Canon you need to go Cinema Line. C100 is immensly good at 1700$ with almost THE perfect HD image.


----------



## Julia_LL (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Josh,

Thank you very much for your detailed answer and information!
This really helped me 

Julia


----------

